

Ask HN: Working at Pivotal Labs?  - mxplusc

Hi HNers, here is a follow up to  http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1488273.<p>There is surprisingly little of Pivotal Labs on HN, if you consider their reputation. Any opinions on them as a work place? Pivots?
======
zbrock
I used to work at Pivotal and I really enjoyed it. I learned more in a month
there than in a year at my previous job. If you're into the idea of TDD and
Pair Programming it's incredible. I got to spend time at a bunch of different
companies (Mavenlink, Twitter and Get Satisfaction to name a few), and really
get a sense for what works in a startup. They have most of the smartest, most
pragmatic and nicest programmers I've ever met. I'd highly recommend the
place.

If you have any other questions I'd be happy to answer them.

~~~
mxplusc
Thank you. It's refreshing to finally see some feedback on them.

Are there any "cons" of working there? What made you move on?

------
farhan
I run Engineering at a Pivotal Labs partner, Xtreme Labs (www.xtremelabs.com),
so also happy to comment on experiences at my shop.

~~~
mxplusc
Sure, please do comment! Or how should I reach you.

~~~
farhan
Well.. was more thinking of answering any questions you may have :)

